# GE and Modified Live Virus Vaccines; Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Genetically Engineered and Modified Live Virus Vaccines;Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns* by Michael W. Fox BVetMed,PhD,DSc.MRCVS 
Genetically Engineered & Modified Live Virus Vaccines: Public Health And Animal Welfare Concerns

This article is in the most recent issue of _Journal of the American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association_ Volume 29, Number 1.


----------

